# Problema y duda a la vez con switch de 8 puertos



## Luis1342 (Ago 12, 2009)

Buen dia foro aqui de nueva cuenta comentandoles mi falla,resulta que hace unos dias compre un switch de 8 puertos para tener una pequeña red en la casa de uno de mis tios,resulta que ese swich lo utilizare con un modem 2 wire de telmex(México) como router,el caso es que ya he probado distintas configuraciones de cables tanto el crossover como el normal siguiendo las normas T568A y T568B,ademas de cambiar configuraciones de el TCP/IP ademas de cambiar los datos en la pagina del sistema que me proporcina servicio.
no me funciona este switch solo permanece encendido el led de power ON pero al hacer las conexiones los led restantes no detectan las demas pc´s por lo tanto no encienden y siempre me aparece el icono de la red como  *"El cable de red esta desconectado"* y el led del modem Ethernet no da señal.....(cuando normalmente sin el swich si lo hace)

Es la primera vez que compro un switch y antes no habia trabajado con ellos 

tengo una pregunta para los que han usado  este tipo de equipos......

*¿es normal que en estos equipos los leds de pc1.....hasta pc8 no enciendan hasta que este competamente configuarada la red?

*
tengo la sopsecha de que puede que me lo hayan vendido defectuso ya que ni el led del pc1 servidor no funciona,es decir solo el led de on permanece encendido pero sin reconocer ninguna de las pc y sin señal en mi modem,de verdad le he intentado de mil modos y no hayo la forma de que me detecte las pcs y enciendan los leds  

el equipo es este

http://www.budget-1.com/productdetail-13.aspx

espero puedan ayudarme ya que si no es el comportamiento normal de switch indica que debo comprar otro,pero debo saberlo antes,ya que de verdad no quisiera gastar más dinero en vano   .....

gracias a todos los foristas que tengan buen dia

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

en realidad, los led quieren "mostrar" qeu hay comunicacion server-pc-server o pc-switch-pc.

quizas si te lo hayan vendido roto.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 12, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> en realidad, los led quieren "mostrar" qeu hay comunicacion server-pc-server o pc-switch-pc.
> 
> quizas si te lo hayan vendido roto.



eyy gracias por tu respuesta  

una duda ¿entonces aunque la red no este bien configurada esos leds siempre tienen que encender?

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

si tienes 8 bocas, y dos pc conectadas y fucnionando, titilan solo los 2 y el master.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 12, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> si tienes 8 bocas, y dos pc conectadas y fucnionando, titilan solo los 2 y el master.



¿entonces eso debe ser siempre? aunque no este bien configurado el TCP/IP?

saludos mil gracias


----------



## alexus (Ago 13, 2009)

los led encienden si tienes una pc conectada a esa boca.

pc1 en boca1, led1 enciende.
pc2 en boca2, led2 enciende.
boca3 libre, led3 apagado.
etc
etc
etc

SINO NO!


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 14, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> los led encienden si tienes una pc conectada a esa boca.
> 
> pc1 en boca1, led1 enciende.
> pc2 en boca2, led2 enciende.
> ...



gracias mi amigo,ya pude comprobarlo,finalmente el aparato estaba mal,de hecho pude constatarlo hoy,muy diferente la forma de funcionamiento del que tenia anteriormente   
saludos!


----------

